
Show HN: Hiring and training high-school girls to program in six weeks - sakalli
https://twitter.com/8_bit_sheep/status/1168774440500510721
======
mtmail
Great project! Can you resubmit it without the 'Show HN' prefix and
[https://8-bit-sheep.com/summer-lambs-blog.html](https://8-bit-
sheep.com/summer-lambs-blog.html) as URL?

(Blog posts can't be Show HN as they can't be tried out.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)).
We also ask for original sources (the direct URL), the twitter URL adds little
value.)

